# Bad day for Jake



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake got attacked by a lab today. We were running them in the woods. They were having a really good time. I had stopped to check Ozzy's paw because he was favoring it when a couple appeared on the path with their lab. 
My dogs were off leash, the lab was on leash and Jake and willow ran over to greet her. The couple didn't tell us not to let them so we didn't stop them. 
When they got close Ozzy started to howl (he finally noticed the dog) and the dog lunged out and grabbed Jake. The woman holding her couldn't hold her back. Thank God Jake turned his head at the last second so she missed his face and neck. She also didn't get a good hold so he got away and ran to me.
Because of where she got him, on the jaw under his ear, I didn't see the blood. I knew she had hurt him because he had cried terrible. 
When we got home and went to bath him, Nick saw the blood. He had one really deep puncture. 
Well he has been to the vet. They shaved the area, cleaned it and gave him antibiotics. Because I didn't get the other dogs info he has to be on 45 day home quarantine, even tho Jake has had all his shots. 
The only good thing for him is no bath for two days


















.








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh no. Poor, poor Jake.
At least he'll have Oz and Willow to play with.
Hope you are ok.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Poor Jake - I hope he's ok. 
Poos always seem to assume that everyone is a friend, it's one of their most endearing traits - I hope he keeps his disposition towards other dogs.

Spoil him a bit - give him a treat from me.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw Donna I'm sorry to hear about that, it must have been awful. Poor little Jake, that's a nasty wound isn't it, you're right it's good he turned his head. Hopefully lots of love at home (and no bath) will help him mend and stay happy xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Please give Jake a kiss from us. Poor guy and poor you, these incidents are so upsetting. Did the people walking the lab offer any explanation or an apology? They should have given you their info and offered to pay if he was hurt. Also that dog should have a muzzle.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh no poor Jake! That's my worst nightmare Donna. I hope he's ok and not too affected by it all. Poor guy having to be quarantined at home now for that length of time. 

Sorry xoxo


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

That must have been so scary for you and poor Jake. Hope he feels better real soon. Maggie sends hugs and kisses.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor poor Jake, bless him, I hope he heals up well. How frightening for you, Arlo is the same assumes everyone is his friend. Do you think Ozzy howling freaked the lab? Believe me I am not making excuses for it, she should have been muzzled. Why exactly is he quarantined we don't have that over here after a dog attack? Big kisses and cuddles to Jake and hugs to you I know how hard it must have been for you to see your big boy hurt


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. He just seems so sad. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Thanks everyone. He just seems so sad.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I'm sorry Donna. He's probably just feeling a bit out of sorts after the whole day, having to go to vets as well. It's the last thing he needed but he has his brother and sister and you lovely parents (and the rest of his human family). He will do just fine.. Really sorry.

Love from us xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> Poor poor Jake, bless him, I hope he heals up well. How frightening for you, Arlo is the same assumes everyone is his friend. Do you think Ozzy howling freaked the lab? Believe me I am not making excuses for it, she should have been muzzled. Why exactly is he quarantined we don't have that over here after a dog attack? Big kisses and cuddles to Jake and hugs to you I know how hard it must have been for you to see your big boy hurt


They people felt bad. They said they thought that my poos had overwhelmed her. Ozzy was howling. He is loud. 
Because I don't have proof that the other dog had its rabies shots, I have to keep him away from all dogs. It is the law but I don't understand it because Jake had his shots. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Jake! I hope he feels better real soon. That quarantine thing makes no sense if he has all his shots. 45 days is a long time. Molly sends him hugs:hug:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

The rabies thing does seem harsh as he has had all his shots. Do the vets actually inform the authorities? Thank god he wasn't more badly hurt, although 45 days sounds a very long time.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You poor lot, I'm sure it wasn't nice for any of you - big love to jake. Xx
Did the lab owners say anything at all?? 
Maybe it's best the lab was on a lead.
I walk R&R off lead as much as possible, as I think it's a much nicer experience for them.
Was ozzy's howl a warning to stay away from the snappy lab do you think?? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> The rabies thing does seem harsh as he has had all his shots. Do the vets actually inform the authorities? Thank god he wasn't more badly hurt, although 45 days sounds a very long time.


The law of my state makes them report all dog bites. I still don't understand why he has to be quarantined if he has had his shots. I asked the vet is there any way he can get rabies and she said no he can't. She said the law makes no sense. She said most times the town does not follow up on the report but I feel like my town will. 

Tracey Ozzy is still kind of fearful of other dogs so he always howls and then once he gets close and has a sniff he is usually fine. I am so glad it wasn't him she grabbed. Jake is much bigger and stronger. If it had to be one of them, he can take it the best. I just feel so terrible for not keeping my poo safe. Usually I can tell when another dog seems "not ok" but there was no warming.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't feel bad, how well you looked after him since says it all. Because most of our cockapoos are so friendly it is hard to imagine another dog taking offence and living a life on guard all the time would take away some of the joy they bring, lets hope its a once in a life time experience.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> Don't feel bad, how well you looked after him since says it all. Because most of our cockapoos are so friendly it is hard to imagine another dog taking offence and living a life on guard all the time would take away some of the joy they bring, lets hope its a once in a life time experience.


Thank you. The thought that I wasn't able to keep him safe breaks my heart but thankfully he is going to be fine.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna!!! That must have scared you to death!! This is my very worst fear for my poos! I would love to let them have a romp off lead but I am just toooo afraid as they BOUND up to other dogs with NO fear. You are a wonderful mommy and I am so sorry for this incident with poor Jake! My heart was pounding as I was reading your post. You are a great doggie psychologist as you are gifted at disecting their individual personalities and I know you will be able to gently reintroduce Jake to feeling "safe" outdoors again. He will probably be timid for a while. That picture of Nick holding him with that look in his eyes made me tear up!! HUGH hugs and kisses from Sami and Carley! Be well soon!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I don't believe that Ozzy got the lab going - lab was probably on alert and the owners didn't respond when Jake and Willow went up to them. Dogs off leash or even on leash come up to my dogs when we walk on the leash create a situation that Beemer and Lexi aren't great fans of, so I do extra things to have better control (shorten the leash, put myself between my poos and the other dog, get out of the space). More likely the owner was freaked out and the lab responded accordingly. Also, my two clearly let it be known when on leash they don't want other dogs to approach. Again, lab probably signaled it and the owners didn't pay attention. The lab got worked up and the owner rather than getting in between and possibly being the one that gets bit by her own dog let your dog take it. Jake is far from an aggressive dog and fantastic with playing, no way it was your poos fault.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

And it makes me mad that she even suggested that it was your babies fault. It was her fault.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> And it makes me mad that she even suggested that it was your babies fault. It was her fault.


Thank you. However I shouldn't have let them run up to her. I know that when a dog is on leash they can feel threatened. I was distracted by thinking something was in Ozzys paw and when you have your dogs off leash, you can be distracted. I let my self get to comfortable with the months and months of good experiences we have had. When I think of how bad it could have been I could cry. I think off leash is going to be limited to our own yard. but I do wish they had mentioned that their dog gets nervous on leash. 
When I have Jake on leash and we encounter off leash dogs I always put him in a sit, very tight to me and tell the people that he gets threatened in these situations. Maybe they didn't know. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So glad poor Jake is ok. Also that it was a lab rather than a 'grab and hold' breed. Poor chap will be ok in a day or two, probably just feeling very bruised. He'll be more bothered by his quarantine 
I feel for the lab too though, she is getting a tough time from us lot but she reacted as many dogs would have. A pack of dogs ( how ever small and friendly thru are) can be overwhelming to a dog, with her 'flight' option removed she only had the option of fight which unfortunately she did. I believe the owners when they say she was a bit scared and overwhelmed. I know the other dog appeared unexpectedly but it's always best to assume a dog on a lead is best not approached.
Really hope Jake gets over this ok.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry Donna, think we posted at the same time


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh no poor Jake, yes i always try to get Dudley to me if I see a dog on the lead as I presume there is a reason for it but I can totally understand that it is not so easy with more than one dog! i hope Jake will be ok and not have a 'thing' for labs as I know that sort of thing can happen but luckily Cockapoo's seem very forgiving. It is still a worry for me as generally Dudley will still bound up to another dog and of course sometimes I don't get the chance to get him but luckily he does seem a lot better at reading language and I have seen him slow down and not go right up to a dog which must have been giving 'keep away' signals. The quarantine rule does seem daft when he has been vaccinated, wonder if there is any chance of a dog carrying it without being affected when they have had the jab, otherwise I can see no reason for it at all!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just catching up on this thread. So sorry you had such an awful time of it yesterday. Hope Jake is feeling better today and you too Donna. Don't beat your self up. These things happen......they happen to stop you being complacent I think.....it's the gods getting bored!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> So glad poor Jake is ok. Also that it was a lab rather than a 'grab and hold' breed. Poor chap will be ok in a day or two, probably just feeling very bruised. He'll be more bothered by his quarantine
> I feel for the lab too though, she is getting a tough time from us lot but she reacted as many dogs would have. A pack of dogs ( how ever small and friendly thru are) can be overwhelming to a dog, with her 'flight' option removed she only had the option of fight which unfortunately she did. I believe the owners when they say she was a bit scared and overwhelmed. I know the other dog appeared unexpectedly but it's always best to assume a dog on a lead is best not approached.
> Really hope Jake gets over this ok.


Believe me I know it was my fault. I took full responsibility. I told them it was my fault for letting Jake approach her. I also told the vet it was my fault as my dogs were off leash, but I do still feel like they have a bit of an issue. There will be times that their dog feels threatened and her fist response shoul not be to attack. What if the next thing that scares her is a child. 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> Believe me I know it was my fault. I took full responsibility. I told them it was my fault for letting Jake approach her. I also told the vet it was my fault as my dogs were off leash, but I do still feel like they have a bit of an issue. There will be times that their dog feels threatened and her fist response shoul not be to attack. What if the next thing that scares her is a child.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I wasn't having a go at you Donna. Just thought people were being harsh on the other dog . Plenty of dogs will react badly if on leash and through fear will lash out. That's all. Sorry if I offended. I hope Jake is feeling better today.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I don't blame the lab. I put full responsibility on the owner of the lab. Jake has always seemed to tread carefully if he isn't sure of the situation. He's a slow to warm up kinda poo (example Ozzy). Plus for the owner to tell Donna that her lab gets "overwhelmed" means this or something similar has happened before and it was the owner's responsibility to control her dog. I've had off leash dogs come up to us and my two react only when I start to have negative thoughts about the situation. I also always do things like grab the leash so they have little room to move and put myself between my dogs and the source of their/my agitation so that if anyone got bit it was me, not my babies or the other dog. It would have been one thing if Jake went up tried to attack the other dog but that's not what happened. This one is not on Donna or Jake or the lab but solely on the lab's owner. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So so so sorry for Jake, I hope that he has a really fast recovery. Lady was attached by a Beagle in the park. the Beagle just targeted her. got hold of her head and started to thrash. the owners response. " i don't know what gets into her sometimes" 
I hope that all is well for Jakey, and that his wound with being shaved doesnt get too itchy! I always wonder why they shave such a huge area, doesnt it make the area more itchy?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I always wonder why they shave such a huge area, doesnt it make the area more itchy?



Ha! The image that came to mind was Jake done up like one of those Chinese Crested. Hehe. I wonder if his coat will add even newer colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Is he healing up ok? Poor Jake and good luck with the quarantine  xx


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Poor Jake and poor you, 45 days is a terribly long time. At least you will know now that if it ever happened again (and hopefully it won't!) you could try and get the details of the person so they could provide you with the evidence of their dog's shots so the quarantine wasn't necessary. Does seem quite unfair! 

Hope he heals up ok and it doesn't affect his behaviour with dogs in the future.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Grove said:


> Poor Jake and poor you, 45 days is a terribly long time. At least you will know now that if it ever happened again (and hopefully it won't!) you could try and get the details of the person so they could provide you with the evidence of their dog's shots so the quarantine wasn't necessary. Does seem quite unfair!
> 
> Hope he heals up ok and it doesn't affect his behaviour with dogs in the future.


Thanks. I took him to my vet and he was given a rabies booster. He has to stay in my yard for 45 days but they in no way feel he is at risk. It's just the law. I now know to always get lots if info any time there is any incident. For his part, he is going great. Getting lots if love and rest. I even let him have his favorite a softball.














Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gosh Donna, it really went for his neck. Poor thing.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So glad the lovely, munchkin Jake is doing well. Bet that softball won't last long!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bless little jake - lots of love to him & you.
He looks very content with that ball all to himself! Xx


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Just have to throw in my 2 cents. Any dog that is that aggressive should be immediately lifted by the owners if off leash dogs (or free range children, for that matter) come running up while out for a walk!!
Unless the dog is too heavy to lift. In which case such a dog ought to be muzzled in public. There is too much a risk otherwise!

Jake got a nasty and deep bite. 

Hardly a day goes by that I don't walk my dogs and have other animals or people (especially children) come running, uninvited, into our faces.

I'd be so upset if one of my dogs reacted aggressively like that. It wasn't an inhibited bite, either. No warning, nothing. That lab reacted in a very bad way. 

Poor Jake. And don't feel bad for them rushing people on their walk. You were off in the woods, not harassing people on a busy sidewalk. Even with perfect training it is nearly impossible to get excited dogs to sit and stay when something fun comes walking toward them (like a new friend). One dog, yes. Three? Not gonna happen. Not even for the very best trainer in the world, ever. 

I agree that the couple should have stepped in between your dogs and theirs if they were concerned (or lifted her, as I said before). She definitely reacted aggressively and should be off to a behaviorist asap.

Frankly when dogs approach that I don't know I step in between my dogs and the other dogs anyway simply because I don't know if the other dogs are friendly or not. Body language will tell most of the time, but you never know.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You guys are all very supportive and I'm just being super over sensitive. It was devastating to have this happen and to feel like I didn't keep my baby safe. Now that I have had time to relax and reflect, moving forward I'll be more careful. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna you did nothing wrong you love your poo's there is no way that you could have known this would happen! We are all sensitive when it comes to our dogs. I know I am! If someone calls me a mean dog owner when I treat my dog like a spoiled child I get offended...we are all human! I would do anything for my Molly! I think we all would.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I'm thinking, Donna, that Jake being off leash may have saved him. The likelihood that the lab and owner would have had the same reaction with you coming along with three dogs is pretty high because it's not that the lab knows other dogs are leashed or not leashed, but that she is on a leash. As your crew passed, lab would have reacted except now you have Jake and your other two with more leashes to contend with. Maybe making it possible for the lab to do even more damage. I mean there's a whole host of possibilities and in none of them should you feel like you did something wrong. I know the guilt is because Jake got hurt. But if you aren't, well I'll be angry at the lab's owner for you and Jake. 

And Renee. You bought Molly Pocket her own couch that probably cost more than my cheapie couches. Not sure about Beemer, but I know Lexi is all jealous.  You are a wonderful poo mom. Not mean at all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Poor Jakey, that is quite a puncture! I hope it's healing up and that he's just getting some R&R over the next 45days. That seems forever, a bit unfair I think, silly laws! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yogi bear said:


> Poor Jakey, that is quite a puncture! I hope it's healing up and that he's just getting some R&R over the next 45days. That seems forever, a bit unfair I think, silly laws! X


Oh no..... R&R (Ralph & Ruby) is the last thing jake needs for the next 45 days!!
He needs his mommy  xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How's our gorgeous man poo Donna?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> How's our gorgeous man poo Donna?


He is the best Ruth. He had an issue where he stated scratching the shaved area and had it pretty raw but that's healed up now too. He's been getting extra spoiled which I didn't even think possible!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> He is the best Ruth. He had an issue where he stated scratching the shaved area and had it pretty raw but that's healed up now too. He's been getting extra spoiled which I didn't even think possible!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Good to hear.. Shame about the itchy scratchy shaving rash, probably the wound healing and scabbing over was itchy too!

Great to know he is good..


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is feeling better
And he is better: http://youtu.be/B5Upq9UD3EM

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Brilliant Donna, he looks so happy, gorgeous boy. could have left that running a little longer - or did you have to rescue the curtains?!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Brilliant Donna, he looks so happy, gorgeous boy. could have left that running a little longer - or did you have to rescue the curtains?!!


I use instagram and it only records a little bit. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad Jake is healing well. I never do understand why they have to shave quite such a large area. The shaving is often more irritating than the original wound.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Glad Jake is healing well. I never do understand why they have to shave quite such a large area. The shaving is often more irritating than the original wound.


Ruth should correct me if I'm wrong but I think they do it so a close eye can be kept on the injury for possible infection spreading (redness) and to keep the whole area clean and dry which could be hard with muddy fur in the way. Better a bit of scratching than missing a wound that goes South.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Ruth should correct me if I'm wrong but I think they do it so a close eye can be kept on the injury for possible infection spreading (redness) and to keep the whole area clean and dry which could be hard with muddy fur in the way. Better a bit of scratching than missing a wound that goes South.


That is correct. It's to keep the area clean, dry and it's a lot easier to see things. If all the hair were left on then if there was another puncture in addition to the first one then it may not have been seen and subsequently become infected. Also when the air can get at the wound, they heal faster and any medication is also easier to apply.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I didn't read through all the posts. I hope he recovers. One reason I'm a little concerned about walking Piper out of our neighborhood. I know all the dogs and people, so can predict what happens. Or Piper is around people we know. But even so, Ken's sister's dog Jack was a ruff player with Piper last weekend. So we had to watch them closely. Jack is about 50 pounds and Piper 16 now. So a big weight difference. Jack played ruff and scared Piper. So needless to say the whole time Piper was a bit in defense mode.

This was with a person we know and a dog we really didn't know. It's hard to predict what will happen with complete strangers and dogs.


----------

